#ubuntu-ch 2016-07-04
<yuyueshihaoren> 所以，我来报个到
<tigerlee> 你好
<tigerlee> 我是第一次来这里面聊天
<yuyueshihaoren> 我也是
<tigerlee> 你用的是什么 系统？
<tigerlee> 我的是ubuntu
<yuyueshihaoren> 目前在用windows10
<yuyueshihaoren> 我的电脑是双系统
<tigerlee> win10+ubuntu
<tigerlee> 你是本本吗？
<yuyueshihaoren> 我是本本。啊，我不是本本，我的电脑是本本。“本本。。。”
<yuyueshihaoren> HP Pavilion 垃圾电脑
<tigerlee> soryy,我的意思就是你用的电脑是笔记本不
#ubuntu-ch 2016-07-07
<Viehzeug> Hey!
<Viehzeug> I just set up a new PC with ubuntu and windows 10 (I need their compiler...). However the time is usually off by 2h in either system after the other set it... I already tried to set UTC=no in /etc/default/rcS, but that does not really help
<Viehzeug> nevermind - just read about timedatectl
